# How often do you clean



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

As about just wanted to know how often people clean cars. Cleaned mine Saturday and was thinking about doing it again today.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

3 times a week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once a week or once every two weeks.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Try for once a week. Sometimes it's once a fortnight.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyH38 said:


> 3 times a week.


:doublesho


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

I think it's over a month since I last cleaned mine.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

once every 2 weeks, rotate with Mrs P's car so 1 car every weekend....
Having said that did mine and the brother in laws this last weekend:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

At least once a year.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

everyday

whats a matter with you lot?? bunch of jessies


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Once a week (usually a Saturday morning)

Sometimes a quick wash during the week if it needs it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When I can be bothered


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

When I was at Uni, every 3 days or something. Now working, so lucky if its once a week, try my best to do once a fortnight. It really depends what the weather is like on the weekend, think that goes for a lot of members on here.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

With 8 cars in the household, I never seem to stop. (Bl**dy lazy kids !)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shug said:


> At least once a year.


:doublesho


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Whenever it's worth cleaning really. Usually about once a fortnight ish.... less in the summer months, more in the winter.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Once a week in the winter, every two weeks in the summer.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Weekly


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho


Clean schmean, I'm just here for the banter


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Weekly because of damned flies!


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Once a week I hope for, but with a busy family schedule its usually whenever I can fit it in.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I usually do mine, my neighbours two and my brothers two every week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shug said:


> Clean schmean, I'm just here for the banter


I know that, that :doublesho was a bit of banter too.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Just finished mine looking good. Anyone else have issues with kids playing in the water and splashing all over clean car.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

I have been doing once a week for both our cars. One on Saturday, the other Sunday but had to take a break for the past 3 weeks as doing this has hurt my back.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c4 loeb said:


> Just finished mine looking good. Anyone else have issues with kids playing in the water and splashing all over clean car.


Yes my niece likes snowfoam and cannot resist jumping in that and the water surrounding the car


----------



## lee36 (Apr 29, 2015)

You say washing every week or so...but how often do you machine polish n wax etc..


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

sonny said:


> Once a week I hope for, but with a busy family schedule its usually whenever I can fit it in.


+1 from me


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Every other day depending on if its been used or not.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Like to do it every week but with kids and work sometimes it can go 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Depends how busy I am but I try to do it once a fortnight. It's been 3 weeks now I think and not sure about this weekend.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

when it rains its getting a wash no? rained 3 days in a row here


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Once a week, joy of owning a black car :wall:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Dazzel81 said:


> Once a week, joy of owning a black car :wall:


I feel your pain! I only put some Gyeon wet coat on at the weekend and its dirty already...


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

At least weekly when the suns out properly it'll be more then that I HATE having a dusty / dirty black car like to show it off


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Weekley sometime every othere day if im quiet and board at work


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Once a month.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Whenever I feel the need to get away from the wife and her kids. Which is becoming increasingly regular...


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Depending on the weather I hope to wash it weekly. The car is never filthy (alloys are usually the worst part of it in terms of dirt). I just do it as I enjoy it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:lol:


Christian6984 said:


> Yes my niece likes snowfoam and cannot resist jumping in that and the water surrounding the car


Water board them they'll stop


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Every other week. I only do about 10/20 miles a week so it doesn't get that dirty.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

At the moment every week, but we live in the countryside so cars get dirty pretty quickly. Will probably slip to at least a couple of weeks between when its cold and they get dirty within 100 yards.

However, being a pretty recent convert to regular cleaning, I'm finding that doing it often keeps any protection topped up making the next clean much easier, so overall I'm probably spending less time cleaning them by doing it every week than leaving it two or three weeks and then having a horrible job.

Probably using less water too as with the two bucket method I can wash both cars with one wash and one rinse bucket.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Weekly, the council skimmed the road surface 3 years ago and never resurfaced it. It's like living in a dust bowl. Three dual carriageways near where I live are also being skimmed so by tuesday the black car looks has a nice grey fleck:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would love to do the 2 of them weekly but just don't get the time. Works out about fortnightly for mine and monthly for the missus.


----------



## sarwindo (Aug 2, 2015)

Once a week


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not often enough at the moment, currently between 2 and 4 weeks and I try to alternate between interior and exterior.

Sutty


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Try my best to do it weekly

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho


Dependant on the type of roads and mileage he does I could well imagine some people feel the need to.

Mine are usually weekly...occasionally bi-weekly, only because I'm doing something bigger on the car than just cleaning (cleaning/painting parts or bits of maintenance)


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Summer every other week. This time of the year once or twice a month weather depending

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

These days when I get time, usually once every couple of months! Did it today in fact, was proper crusty now they've started salting the roads.


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

No less than once a week on my car.

The Mrs car is a different story that could go 2 - 3 months without getting done, but I do ask her not to go for the £5 type wash


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

Glass every day. 

Rest of the car....um.... I'm trying to develop a quick routine.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Weekly.....no matter what


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

weekly at least this time of year. Gotta hate a dirty car in winter even if it does only stay clean for 24hrs :wall: :wall:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Once a fortnight for me, pointless doing it 2 or 3 times a week like some people as no matter how careful you are you will inflight some minor swirls at some point.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Cleaned my car about 2 years ago &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Weekly usually but sometimes like this week, i'll give it a miss and it'll be 2 weeks. However, I'll then spend twice as long cleaning it as I know it's missed a clean!

Wife's car every month as she works weekends so I have to wait for her sunday off to gt my mitts on her keys.


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Try to do once a week, failing that fortnight.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Everyday!, be it outside, just inside, or just the wheels.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Fortnightly sometime longer gaps depends what we are up too, we have a quick wash routine.

Full detail less regularly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ben_W said:


> Weekly.....no matter what


Even in a storm? :doublesho


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like it to be weekly, but in the real world every 2-3 week. Car does relatively little miles (11k in 19 months of ownership) so it rarely gets absolutely filthy.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I try for every week but given I have to clean the wife's car also, it's more like I clean my car one week and the wife's the next week!


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

With a young family I definitely struggle to find time, once a month if I'm lucky, and that's if the weather's OK!


----------

